# Just here to try and lift you up



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

For those of you who aren't drug induced and are anxiety induced, it will get better if you quit fighting it. I was in this deep hell for most of the year, I am still dealing with anxiety and OCD but not as bad, but the DP/DR seems to have vanished as my anxiety has settled down. WHen I am busy and working and being involved and just accept my thoughts as thoughts, not reality or something act on... well then I can move on. It took a lot of time and getting involved to get this far in recovery, but there is hope . But quit fighting it like it is your only hope of recovery. Fighting just makes you more vigilant, just keeps you watching to see if you will loose all touch with reality.... it doesn't really prevent it. You can't stop yourself by thinking about it. Go back out, it may look wierd you may be scared at first but then little by little you begin to feel better, the more you do the more you feel better. Sitting there wasting your precious life away will never make it better. I can't speak to drug induced because I don't know , I did not experience this. This is my own personal experience,,, I hope each one of you finds your way out of that hell..... God Bless
KC


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I do feel better when I am busy but I am not to the point where my dp/dr is gone. To say it is better is confusing because sometimes I think I am just getting used to it. It is as if I have forgotten how it used to be somewhat but I know that it was so much more emotional and wonderful. I am striving to not fight with this but I am also a problem-solver type and want to find the answer as a challenge as well as being desperate to get out of it. I am so happy for you that you are doing so well. My dp/dr was brought on by withdrawal from drugs after 23 years of intense trauma so my particular case is confusing. I really believe my brain just shut down some how( like burnout) in the emotion area and won't start back up again until either it decides to on its own, or I just move on and somehow adjust myself as others have done, or I find the real root cause biochemically. I am enjoying learning about the brain and biochemistry and toxicity right now and am applying what seems to be helpful and will see what happens but ,you are right ,we do need to move on and do whatever we need to do next. I froze for a year and a half and I am paying the price now in so many ways. God bless, freesong


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Right, but if dp can be induced by any number of things such as anxiety, and drugs. Why would only one group of these people be capable of being rehabilitated? I don't think anyone can really pinpoint their cause. But what I have deduced from what people say...is that their are more stress factors in it than narcotic induced factors. Anything can cause it, so I guess it isn't irreversable. Just simply reverese the negative patterns in your life.

My question is. Do you think that dp is different for everyone? Can every case be completley reversed, or unlearned? Most importantly, do you think that there is hope for everyone who has this "affliction", or whatever people want to call it?


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I really think many of the non-drug induced fellows in here just prefer not to have their illness associated with those of us who were subject to drug-induced DP.

From anecdotal evidence it surely seems like the same thing to me.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Triachus said:


> From anecdotal evidence it surely seems like the same thing to me.


agree, it's all the same. and the way out is the same too. mine completely fades when I keep busy, and comes back when I'm bored.


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Didn't want to sound like I was leaving drug induced out, just that I didn't know how to talk about it because I did not know if it was the same, so no offense intended just didn't want to sound like a MR KNOW IT ALL, when I really don't know...

Peace and Love 
KC


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Its aight. Druggies are people too.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

HI.....I'm Brian Fellows.....druggies like to get high!...that's crazy!!!!"


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you very much for this encouragement!

Believe it or not, I've had DP for only two days now. Serious! I'm the type of person who freaks out and goes on the Internet if something's wrong with me, and I found this forum. I've been having insomnia which has led to anxiety which has led to panic attacks which has led to DP (probably from constantly checking my mental state). I see over and over again that you should just continue to live, take it as a symptom of anxiety just like the other symptoms you may be more used to, and that helps. And it has! Hopefully if I nip this in the bud early it won't be too bad.


----------

